# " I must cut your Balls off asap" he said!



## King Silk (Feb 25, 2009)

A Urologist here in Sri Rasha, Thailand said* that,* after looking at the results of the MRI and other tests, for Cancer of my Prostate, before him.

I was not a happy Bunny, I tell you folks. I've grown quite fond of my testicles.....

"Let me think about it" I said, and staggered out in a daze :yuck:

I took the results of my tests to another Urologist, in The Queens Hospital in Sattahip.

He looked at the MRI etc and asked me what I wanted to know.

"Weeeell. Do I have Prostate Cancer?" I asked.

"Without a Biopsy, who can say?" he replied nonchalantly. 

So, next day, he performed one.

The results were negative. 'But that doesn't mean to say you DON'T have Cancer. I may have missed it" I was told.

Incidentally, all this, was the result of my having had a PSA reading. It was far too high. Ones PSA is supposed to be around 4 mine was 27!

That was about a year ago. Today, after lots of Cancer Tests I am told that I 
definitely DO NOT HAVE PROSTATE CANCER AFTER ALL! :clap2:

Why am I telling you this story?

*Because I want everyone of you to make absolutely sure that you REALLY DO need an operation for....whatever, BEfORE you let them cut you up! *

Surgeons can't wait to get you onto their operating table, because THAT is when they get paid shed loads of money!


----------



## Serendipity2 (Feb 22, 2009)

King Silk said:


> A Urologist here in Sri Rasha, Thailand said* that,* after looking at the results of the MRI and other tests, for Cancer of my Prostate, before him.
> 
> I was not a happy Bunny, I tell you folks. I've grown quite fond of my testicles.....
> 
> ...



Silk,

I think I can safely say, without exception, we're very glad you get to keep your balls! I'm rather attached to mine as well.


----------



## King Silk (Feb 25, 2009)

^ Glad to hear it S2.


----------



## Serendipity2 (Feb 22, 2009)

King Silk said:


> ^ Glad to hear it S2.



Silk, 

Speaking for my twins, they like hanging around - and I rather treasure their companionship. 

I do know exactly where you're coming from with surgeons - their motto is "Cut now and answer questions later". :/


----------



## King Silk (Feb 25, 2009)

Serendipity2 said:


> Silk,
> 
> Speaking for my twins, they like hanging around - and I rather treasure their companionship.
> 
> I do know exactly where you're coming from with surgeons - their motto is "Cut now and answer questions later". :/


Yep! If I had taken that first Surgeons advice I would now be Ball-less short of 25000bht for the op. 30000bht every three months for an injection, and I would be on a pill a day costing 250bht! FOR LIFE!!! 

AND I didn't need it! I ain't got the Big C........:clap2:


----------



## Acid_Crow (May 11, 2009)

Cut 'em off, I say! They are useless anyways, they just hang there, creating a weak spot for angry girlfriends to kick. Or a nice place for happy girlfriends to lick.. hmm.. mebbe it's better to keep 'em anyways..


----------

